# Trying to decide between calibers for a varmit rifle



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok! So I've decided that my next rifle will be a long range, high velocity small caliber rifle. I have been looking at the 22-250, 220 swift, 223 WSSM and 243 WSSM. Out of all of them, the 223 would shoot the fastest, topping out between 4400 and 4500 fps. Although, the 243 would shoot a larger bullet at speeds up to 4100 fps. The 22-250 and 220 swift and slightly slower, but older and more "proven". I'm not sure how long the wssm's will be around, noone is even making them right now. Although, being a reloader, ammunition price and rarity are of little concern. 

Have any of you had expirience with these calibers?  How was your grouping? How much did you like it?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Goatguy,

I think you're going to have to give some more information before a good answer can come your way.

1. What varmints are you hunting?
2. What do you consider long range?
3. For the calibers that you are considering, what is the availability and cost of the brass (or what common calibers can you use to reform your brass)?

Good Luck on your choice


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i have both .223 and .243 and for cyotes and such i like my .223. for deer my .243.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> i have both .223 and .243 and for cyotes and such i like my .223. for deer my .243.


 hey CG not trying to B a SA . But what size deer are you taking with a 223 . I know you can , but its a poor choice to select that Small of a cal . even 243 is really to small unless you are a marksman . To me those caliber's are for mostly laming deer not for harvesting . Makes excellent varmitgetter that is what I call varmint's . Like coyote's on down .


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

you need to reread my post it is the .243 i use for deer though legally i can use the .223 if i want. i am a good shot and when using my .243 which is a tack driver i choose my shots carefully. and like something else everyone has your opinion is yours not mine.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I am gun poor and have a number of calibers! My favorite is have a Browning 22-250 A Bolt for varmints. It is the most enjoyable rifle that I shoot. Ground hogs and coyotes are the main targets although I have killed a number of deer with the gun. Ordinarily I hunt deer with a .270 but sometimes opportunity exists and the need is current and I may be carrying the 22-270. To counter balance this I do shoot coyotes with the .270 should the opportunity present itself.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

Any of those would be a good choice for varmits up to and including coyote.

The .243 will give you the best downrange ballistics and energy and be a bit more forgiving to wind. It will also make a good deer rifle in the right hands.


Not sure exactly what you mean by varmit but another option would be a 
.17hmr. You can pick up a nice bolt action Savage with an accu-trigger for under 200.00. You can then cheap out a bit on the scope as the .17 doesn't have anywhere near the recoil the larger calibers you mention have and will not beat up the scope as much.

The .17hmr has proven itself on all varmits and some folks even use them on coyote although you will get some flack on that similiar to the .223 for deer controversy.


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

Please add one to the list, the .204. It shoots around 4340 fps and is easier on barrels, good ammo for a decent price, and less recoil. I have personally had wonderful results out to 400 yds in a crosswind, with holdover of course, on the cheapest platform available, the NEF Handi rifle. The round is awsome for coyotes, as it does not destroy the pelts. Please check out this round, you wont be sorry.
Dale


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

As a reloader, you know one advantage is the freedom to select bullets for a specific use. I know of a 22-250 in a heavy barrel Remington 700 that can be depended on to put 5 rounds under .55 inch when the shooter does their part. Most reloaders find that accuracy and barrel life in this cal. do best around 3800 FPS. Extreme velocity is usually a joke to serious riflemen...Glen


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've had fun with several of those. I used to shoot a Swift exclusively. Case life wasn't good and the Ruger 77 had feeding problems with the semi rim. I used a 22-250 Improved quite a bit, then built a 22-250 and found life a bit easier for lots of shooting. 243 works great on prairie dogs and coyotes and antelope and deer, it is a great round. So is a 6mm. Then I got on a 25-06 kick for a few years and it is a great caliber for varmints. You usually don't see the bullet strike, even with my 10.5 pound rifle, and that isn't the best for varminting. But it works way out there and is a really impressive performer. Lately I have been shooting a 223 and it does just fine on coyotes and bigger. 

Quietstar is right about the bullet weight. I used to have a load for my Swift with 40 gr bullets that would absolutely vaporize a small varmint. But if I wanted to touch something at a quarter mile, I would load up 60 grain match bullets. In the 22-250 Improved, 80 grain VLD bullets in a gain twist barrel made tiny groups and flew forever.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

If your just laming deer with a .243 you'd better hit the range.I've used a .243 for every deer and bear i've ever taken.Never lamed any.Thats a fine rifle varmint or otherwise.


----------



## mousecat33 (Jan 9, 2004)

223 has a nice flat trajectory and is very cheap. Ruger Ranch rifle is a very sweet ( and sexy ) gun. I DO ADORE my Marlin 308 Express very much though too. New on the market. Reach out and Thump. About a dollar a shell though.

mc and co


----------



## talkingamoeba (Aug 18, 2007)

My deer rifle is a .270 Win. , but I use a heavy barrel .220 Swift for "varmints" and find it to be just plain exceptional. I have also killed deer at 400+ yards with it. It's accuracy is unreal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 220 Swift chambered Ruger 77 medium weight I like real well fro stuff from red squirrels upto and including youtes. 
I have a ruger 77 and Remington 700 BDL chambered 243 I also like for the same stuff includeing deer. 
My Brother has a Remington 788 in 22-250 which does serve him well on the same varmits I use the 220 Swift on. I believe he wouldn't have as much problem finding shells in some of the smaller Michigan towns that I would for the Swift. I reload so that isn't a problem for me.
Our cousin has a Rugr 77 MK II chambered for the 25-06. Although it is a power house and can beused for bigger game it is noisy. We don't like to be near him when he touches it off.

I think all you listed would be a good choice but ONLY YOU will know what would work best for you.

 Al


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Factory speed of 220 Swift is only about 4100fps and was the fastest round available for years. I have a Stevens bull barrel 220 and a 223 BB. Both are great. Someone is pulling your leg that a 223 is not powerful enough to take deer. It will gel a foot ball sized area inside and take out a chunk if it exits. 
You asked what to get for a varmint shooter. A 223 will do you well or you can start getting real accurate at greater distances with the Swift, 22-250, etc. Ammo for the 223 will always be available(M-16) and you should be able to hit a dime at 100 yds with it. How much better do you want to be. wc


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I owned a Sako .243 heavy barrel rifle with a 4 - 12 variable scope and a bi-pod. The gun was very accurate. I shot ground hogs at over 400 yards with it. I hand loaded all my own ammo. I loaded several different powder weights for a 85 grain Sierra bullet. I went to the range and with a well sighted in rifle shot 5 shot groups. The most accurate load was the slowest FPS but the most accurate. Less than 3/4" at 100 yards. Forget about FPS and concentrate on accuracy. A fast bullet may work in your gun well but it may not. 

I know of guys who shot pronghorns with the .243 and many deer are killed by that bullet. A well placed bullet is always the key to a clean kill. My grandson lives in Tennessee and will be hunting deer with a .243 this fall. 

Best to ya, NJ Rich


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

A 243 is a super all around choice. My bud's wife has rotator cuff trouble and has used one for several years. She used to use a 270 but that necked down '06 was a bit much. 
I said earlier that I had a couple of "Stevens" bull barreled rifles---sorry about that--I meant "Savage". Savage makes very accurate rifles. Not the prettiest but good where it counts-down range. wc


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've switched to the 223 for the last couple of years for deer hunting with good results. It's perfect for my area, my type of hunting, range, and on my size of deer. Around here a 150 lb. buck is a monster. 

Take it anywhere else you need to consider all the elements just mentioned.


----------

